# Summer Bay Las Vegas Unofficial Website



## ry"c (Jan 13, 2006)

I have published an unofficial website regarding Summer Bay Resort at Las Vegas. I wish to know what content you wish to see on my website, as I expand it. There is no official website.

Check it out:
http://www.summerbaylasvegas.com
http://www.condovegas.com
http://www.summerbayresort-lv.com
http://www.summerbayresortlastvegas.com

(all have the same content).

James Reach
Summer Bay Las Vegas Owner/HOA Board Member


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 13, 2006)

James, this is awesome!  We've owned here for about 3 years but have been unable to use as yet.  

I would like info on renovations as they are done or become scheduled.  I'd love floor plans of the different units.  Lots of current pictures, rooms, pools, lobby, parking areas, etc.

Maybe your map could show where the access to the monorail is.

How about lists of area grocery stores, restaurants, shows etc.

Can we get some info about what Harrah's plans are when you know?

I don't know anything about websites, but anything you can do is more than we've ever had.

Thanks so much!  I'm very excited and grateful!

Anne


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 13, 2006)

Who owns the buildings that are blacked out that are in between the SummerBay Buildings?

How can they ever redevelop the site when some is owned by timeshares and some is owned by who knows what?


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 13, 2006)

That's right across the street from the Flamingo HGVC.  It's close to the heart of the strip and the Monorail.  It looks like a good location, but did they tear down the units that were there before, or renovate them?  They were older, smaller units, with several smaller pools.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2006)

Sandy Lovell said:
			
		

> Who owns the buildings that are blacked out that are in between the SummerBay Buildings?
> 
> How can they ever redevelop the site when some is owned by timeshares and some is owned by who knows what?



Harrah's has been buying up that property and Harrah's also purchased the redevelopment rights for the resort. I hear they have plans for a MGM city type project for that area which would include rebuilding.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2006)

jamesreach said:
			
		

> I have published an unofficial website regarding Summer Bay Resort at Las Vegas. I wish to know what content you wish to see on my website, as I expand it. There is no official website.
> James Reach
> Summer Bay Las Vegas Owner/HOA Board Member



A scan of the resort map included in the owner's packet would help clarify the satellite photo.

I'd also suggest adding the resort newsletters sent out by Victor McElroy. They contain lots of information that people are always asking about.  If possible, the internal newsletters as well.

BTW, I do have an email attachment of the latest newsletter from him. If anyone would like me to forward it to them, send me an email or PM.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice job, James.

Much/most of the blacked out area is now owned by Harrah's, which also owns the LVRD redevelopment rights to the resort.  That was previously reported here.

Fern


----------



## Dori (Jan 13, 2006)

What a great idea, James.

 I would love to see photos of different units at Summer Bay.  We were there a few years ago, and stayed in a 2-bedroom/2 bathroom that was in bad shape.  It was in one of the buildings surrounded by the low-rent apartments.  We left with a very poor impression, and perhaps if we saw what refurbishments have taken place, we would reconsider doing another exchange.  

Thanks for your hard work on this project.

Dori


----------



## bhillia (Jan 14, 2006)

We are exchanging in to Summer Bay this August with some friends.  I would like to see floor plans and pictures, description of amenities and services, location to major activities, and good directions from airport.  I hope to have a pleasant stay as its our first to Vegas.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 14, 2006)

Spatenfloot, what's a MGM city type project?

Anne


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 14, 2006)

For those planning a future visit, I would recommend checking out the TUG reviews available for this resort.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 14, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> Spatenfloot, what's a MGM city type project?
> 
> Anne



here's an article
http://www.greatlasvegascondos.com/mgm_city_center.htm


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, that's huge.  It will be interesting to see how that will influence Harrah's direction with Summer Bay.  

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 15, 2006)

James,  as a new owner at Summer Bay Vegas and it being my first timeshare I want to Again thank you for all you do!  this website is a great idea. The "Official" Summer Bay website leaves a lot to be desired. and the Las Vegas Property is not represented well.  as an owner, any and all information is appreciated.  maybe an "Owners Only" area where you could post the mins. of the HOA meetings? and any other info for owners.  I too am interested in the layout of the units,How Many of each type of unit there is, the progress of renovations, etc.   99% of what I have learned about the property is from  posts here on TUG by yoursef, Fern and others.  I think as the website comes together and grows you should maybe see if Our HOA would be willing to fund the thing.  Thanks again    Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 18, 2006)

If anyone is interested in owning here there's a couple of good deals on Ebay (not mine).

I see good things in our future.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 22, 2006)

James,  another Idea...   atatch a copy of, or a link to the article you posted in 2004 that explains the breakdown of the contract numbers and gives the descriptions of the different units and their populatity ratings through RCI.  there is a wealth of good info in that post!   maybe add any updates to if things have changed?   Bob


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2006)

This is going to be a mega resort for Vegas.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 22, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> This is going to be a mega resort for Vegas.


Do you mean the MGM project? It will be interesting to see how it turns out and whether Harrah's follows suit.

I see the most recent RCI reviews for SBLV are pretty good.  The improvements are making a difference.  I'd be glad to see Harrah's tear down the old apartments in the area too.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 22, 2006)

Harrah's owns virtually all the old apartments now, so its quite possible that they will do just this.

Fern


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 23, 2006)

Fern, you've got your finger on the pulse of Las Vegas.  Keep us informed if you hear any rumors.

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## ry"c (Jan 26, 2006)

*Website Closing*

Had some great ideas for my website, but have decided to close it down for now. I hope to have a major influence on editorial contributions on a website that may begin sometime after March in which our whole board contributes. It will be better than a solo effort of only one board member.

If you ever have any questions about Summer Bay Resort at Las Vegas, please contact me. I am an HOA board member who is also a TUG member.

James Reach


----------



## kasowell (Feb 25, 2006)

*Help*

When I tried to access the site it kept telling me I don't have permission. Help.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 25, 2006)

The post prior to yours explains that he shut the website down temporarily.  You should send him a private message with your questions.  Just click on "jamesreach" in the left hand column, and then click on "send private message".  He seems very willing to answer questions about the resort.


----------

